# Got our SG and BH!!



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wanted to brag that this weekend we had a very successful trial and show.
Havoc earned his BH and his SG rating under Johannes Grewe at the Indianapolis Schutzhund and Polizei trial. 

Had a great time there with such a friendly crowd. This is my second time attending one of their trials and I have always enjoyed the friendly and welcoming attitude the entire club has.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Havoc!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thats great! CONGRATS!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! You should be proud!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Good for you and Havoc! Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! They put on a nice show/trial and have a great facility for it!

Lee


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys very much! I am very proud of my boy!

Here is a video I made of my boy from this weekend. I would say he did pretty darn well considering my nerves during the heel portion. 

Havoc earns his BH & SG - YouTube


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Woooohooo!!! Congrats to you both!! Thank you for sharing the video. Ya'll look great.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Was a good showing.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice video, congrats again....I saw Bob & Lillie were part of the group you had to heel thru


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> Was a good showing.....


Yes it was! I was also pretty excited to show my dogs sire myself in the working class males to his V2 right behind who we think was VA Xppo Dei Precision. Do you by chance know who the V1 male was? 



onyx'girl said:


> Nice video, congrats again....I saw Bob & Lillie were part of the group you had to heel thru


Yes Bob and Lilly are such nice people


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! Loved the video and how you put it together


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

What a good boy! Congrats!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats! Love the video


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you!  I'm still beaming with pride over here. I need to get some good pictures of him in his medallion and certificate



Razzle J.Dazzle said:


> What a good boy! Congrats!


Thanks! We will have Razzle doing that in no time!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Super nice video! Minka and I just passed the BH this past weekend too! Fun! 
Don't know about you but my combination of neophyte trainer/handler and green dog, well I'll just say, Wahoo!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Must have been the weekend for BH tests! Karlo and I passed it on Sunday... Congrats to you JanaeUlva!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Maris, congrats to you and Havoc!! You make it seem so easy, you ought to be proud of yourself and that lovely boy


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

COOL! A BH weekend! Put your hand (and paw) in and say YAY! for 4thedawgies and Havoc, Onyx'girl and Karlo, and me and Minka !!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicely done! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dylan (May 13, 2011)

Maris, Havy looks really good on the video!! Congratulations on the BH.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Havoc.


----------

